

Would "liberal science" be a good major to create? - aswanson

Most curricula in the technical fields are self-centered, but would a curriculum based on the overlap and interplay between the fields create a more adaptable, inventive graduate than the micro-focused majors of today?
======
tlrobinson
Like industrial systems engineering? At least at my school that was considered
the "easy" engineering major. I have a feeling that "liberal science" would
tend to be even easier.

But if executed well I think it's a good idea.

~~~
rms
Industrial Engineering is my major at Pitt, and it's not THAT easy. It's the
easiest of the engineerings, sure, but still a lot harder than everything
else.

I think liberal science would be a good idea, but how would you make it be
more than a watered down pure science? At Pitt, science majors have to take a
lot of liberal arts classes anyways and double majors are common.

------
mwerty
I think a more practical trade-off would be to do a double/triple major.

~~~
yubrew
Or getting work experience outside of your area of academic study.

------
amichail
Universities don't care about educating entrepreneurs. They are only concerned
about educating specialists with a high probability of finding a high paying
job.

------
cperciva
No.

